# Marriage, Civil Registry, Translators



## cellito (Nov 28, 2014)

My long-term partner and I are getting married. I want to apply for permanent residency after we do (partner is Mexican). Don't lawyers here help with the civil registry's paperwork? I was told that we need to do it ourselves as lawyers don't get involved with that. I know I have to get my birth certificate + Apostille translated. Where would I find a list of official translators? Finally, once married, how long do I have to file my application with INM? I've read conflicting advice on that (30 days or 90 days?). Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

cellito said:


> My long-term partner and I are getting married. I want to apply for permanent residency after we do (partner is Mexican). Don't lawyers here help with the civil registry's paperwork? I was told that we need to do it ourselves as lawyers don't get involved with that. I know I have to get my birth certificate + Apostille translated. Where would I find a list of official translators? Finally, once married, how long do I have to file my application with INM? I've read conflicting advice on that (30 days or 90 days?). Any advice is appreciated.


I don't know where you are. In Guadalajara you can get a list of "Traductores peritos" from the Palacio Municipal de Guadalajara. In DF it's the Tribunal Superior de Justicia del Distrito Federal.

See Traductor Oficial: Peritos Traductores en México for more info.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

cellito said:


> My long-term partner and I are getting married. I want to apply for permanent residency after we do (partner is Mexican). Don't lawyers here help with the civil registry's paperwork? I was told that we need to do it ourselves as lawyers don't get involved with that. I know I have to get my birth certificate + Apostille translated. Where would I find a list of official translators? Finally, once married, how long do I have to file my application with INM? I've read conflicting advice on that (30 days or 90 days?). Any advice is appreciated.


INM will give you the option of a Residente Temporal visa/card for 1 to 4 years when married but not a Residente Permanente. They will have you wait 2 years on a RT card first even though the rules and law state you can get a RP visa when married.

The "registro civil" might want a translated copy or an apostilled copy or not. Ours did not and if they did they would translate the documents themselves.

You will need an apostilled copy of your last divorce papers, if any. He will also, if any.

I did need an oficially translated copy of my birth certificate to get a "social security" number from the IMSS. They told me the least expensive place to get it done was at the state universities´"Centro de Idiomes". I went there and it costs $150.00 pesos and took 90 minutes.

When married you can go to the local INM office with your tourist FMM card and start the process, no waiting time.

Lawyers are not needed as the system is very easy to navigate. IMO

I was at the local INM office today as my 2 year RT card expires next month and was taken care of and went to the bank to make the 2 payments and returned with the reciepts all in 90 minutes. I have been married for 4 1/2 years married here in Mexico to a Mexican National.

I went into their office 2 weeks ago and got of list of what to bring into them to go from a 2 year RT to RP under the "Vinculo Familiar" law. Not complicated at all.


----------



## cellito (Nov 28, 2014)

I came down with the flu the other day so have been out of action. 
Thanks for the link, Tundra. I'll check it out. 
Alan, your INM in SLP sounds much better than ours. From past experiences, ours can make things difficult for trivial reasons. Our Registro Civil website states that I would need the birth certificate translated, so the rules here must be different here. Anyway, congratulations on getting your RP!


----------

